# Problem Solved



## Corjack (Sep 26, 2014)

In a couple of boxes of wood I have bought, the sellers included a few pot call blanks. Now I really did not know what a pot call was, but being the type of guy who minds his own business, figure what you guys smoke is no concern of mine. I was however curious as to why you needed to call it in, when you can just buy it all legal like in Colorado. Then after a bit of research, I figure out it was a stinkin turkey call. Again, I was a bit curious as to why call a turkey in, when the critters just come right into my yard, and eat the feed I put out for my pet covey of quail. 

Further research indicated that guys like pot calls, and indeed they seem kinda cool looking.

Now to get back to the original problem. What to do with four pot call blanks? To thin to make knife handles. And I really have no use for a four inch box. Maybe I should just burn em, throw away, or set em up for targets, and shoot at em. Nah, they are just a tad too pretty for that. What should I do? The logical solution is to just throw money at it, until it is not perceived as a further problem. So now I am in need of a wood lathe.

Was working in another state, and noticed a large pawn shop. Things were slow so I went in. There set a Jet JML-1014 with a stand, several tools and jigs, made in England chisels, or what ever you call em, and the whole set up can be mine for the price of 300.00 out the door. 

300 dollars seemed pretty cheap, but so did that bargain on a wedding ring a guy lost to me in a poker game a few years ago. (Do not ever get married just because you need somewhere to go with a wedding ring) that cost me a lot to fix after figuring out what to do with a wedding ring solution. And to top it all of, she would not even give me the ring back. However in this case, I think I am getting a very decent deal, and now I can turn these four blanks into pretty pot calls, I have no use for. I wonder how much it will end up costing me to figure out what to do with those ?

Another thing I noticed is, all this stuff looks new, or unused, so now I have the tedious chore of breaking it in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the vortex ...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like a heck of a deal... sorby tools seem to be pretty desirable higher end tools. 

If they sent you nice wood... wait to try it out until you get the hang of it. Wasted a ton of good wood learning how to make them. Feel free to PM me (although, I'm sure there are plenty more than willing to share) if you need any help getting started with them.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 26, 2014)

Well


JR Custom Calls said:


> Looks like a heck of a deal... sorby tools seem to be pretty desirable higher end tools.
> 
> If they sent you nice wood... wait to try it out until you get the hang of it. Wasted a ton of good wood learning how to make them. Feel free to PM me (although, I'm sure there are plenty more than willing to share) if you need any help getting started with them.




Well if you get bored, I am in bowling green all weekend, come by and see if I got enough stuff, or I need to buy more. I might buy a fellow dinner.


----------



## SENC (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice buy, Ron! This one probably won't be as expensive as that ring, but durn close!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 26, 2014)

Corjack said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you get bored, I am in bowling green all weekend, come by and see if I got enough stuff, or I need to buy more. I might buy a fellow dinner.



I'd love to.. but I just can't get away this weekend. If you're up this way often, maybe we can get together another time.


----------



## SENC (Sep 26, 2014)

Be careful around those Kentucky boys, Ron! Especially if you have tools or wood with you. I'd hate for you to go missing in those hills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corjack (Sep 26, 2014)

SENC said:


> Be careful around those Kentucky boys, Ron! Especially if you have tools or wood with you. I'd hate for you to go missing in those hills.


It is ok, can handle it. Where I live you can not dig a post hole without finding bone fragments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like a great score. The accys alone look like $400.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 26, 2014)

By the way, you got your $300 worth with the oneway wolverine sharpening system and the oneway talon chuck. Good stuff, and that makes the lathe and tooling free! And those crown tools aren't cheap! You do have a grinder for sharpening the tools, don't you? If not, there is your next expenditure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 26, 2014)

That is a great deal to get you up and running! Good score, darn pawn shops around here ask almost as much as new prices, and evidently they get enough suckers to support that strategy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 26, 2014)

Heck of a deal! The lathe and stand alone would have been a deal at $300... The extra kit makes it almost criminal!

Congrats!


----------



## MikeMD (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, so you got a really good deal. I'd say the lathe (in decent used condition) is about $200. The stand for $100 is quite reasonable. But the kicker is all the extras. If I'm seeing things correctly, the chuck is a Oneway Talon (worth at least $100 used). And you seem to have a Oneway Wolverine and possibly vari-grind jig to go with it (all for sharpening you tools). Looks like you'll be in the market for a slow speed grinder. If, BTW, you don't want the Wolverine and Vari-grind, let me know. And for the tools, here's the deal. You want (read NEED) your tools to be high speed steel (HSS). Now, there are all sorts of HSS, but you DON'T want carbon steel. The Sorby tools are likely HSS and just what the doctor (not Keller, though who knows, maybe he did) ordered. The other tools might or might not be HSS. They will likely be stamped appropriately if they are.

Now, go make funny noises to make cannabis bend at your will.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

You scored a really good deal, especially with the tools, the chuck and the Wolverine System, congratulations !


----------

